# Cat Crack



## Crack Calls (Nov 23, 2011)

Had these left over from the NPHA convention. Just some different wood on them that you wouldn't get off the web page. This model is the Cat Crack. Dustin Butler writer for Pred-Xtreme and other mags uses this call almost exclusively. In fact, he has several new videos coming out soon with this call on it. (Predatordown.com) One of the few open reed calls out there that has a cast acrylic tone board.

*SOLD....*Left call is Tulip wood. Not offered on the web page. This is the only pred call I've made from Tulip.

Center one is Cocobolo.

Right one is Olive.

$32 EACH TYD, paypal, CC, check, cash, whatever you got.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, some nice looking calls.


----------

